# Private early scans Swansea



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi, I've recently had a succesful FET at Neath WFI. Had our first scan yesterday at 7w5d and it's twins! We are over the moon. Have now been discharged from Neath WFI and am awaiting to see midwife next week and assume we won't have an NHS scan now till 12 weeks. I'm really anxious esp cos it's twins and just can't imagine waiting another 4 weeks for our next scan. Would like reassurance they are continuing to do well before 12 weeks. Can anyone tell me where's the best/cheapest place in Swansea to have an early private scan? Would ideally like one at 10 weeks. Thanks x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

LWC in SA1 do scans but I don't know if they're for patients only or not. A little further afield but CRGW do them for non-patients in Llantrisant, only 45 minutes away and they are amazing! Either clinic I think you'd be looking about £75-£100

Lots of other scanning places in Swansea but none of them do early scans (16 weeks+ at the moment)


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

We went to crgw for our first early scan and they were amazing. Had some fab photos too. Have also used ash tree clinic at Cardiff east as they do later times and we had our nifty there too. They were good but preferred crgw. Think the ones in swansea are 16+ weeks. Congratulations and twins!! Wow! 😊


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info, guys. Will give both LWC and CRGW a call then. Time is going agonisingly slow atm, am hoping getting an extra scan to break up the wait will give us some peace of mind!


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

I second the recommendation of CRGW. I had a few private scans with my twins at CRGW and had a gender scan there too.  

Congratulations! Twins are fab  

Angelica 
xx


----------

